# Galveston bay 7/4, 7/7, 7/8



## Capt.Kolman (Aug 7, 2016)

The bite has been pretty early with some good quality fish drifting out of the boat. Outside edges to grass flats has been the ticket or oyster reefs in about 5 foot of water. 
After the trout bite dims Ive been having some luck finding big redfish as well that are a blast to catch


----------



## Capt.Kolman (Aug 7, 2016)

Book your trip! Call/text 832-212-0724 or email at [email protected]

Feel free to ask any questions you may have!


----------



## Capt.Kolman (Aug 7, 2016)

More photos


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------

